

The Evolution of V8 and the Challenges of Research in a Billion User VM [video] - gsg
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=z92Xm9VlPjM

======
grokys
I wonder how many of these techniques could be/are applied in other VMs such
as the JVM or .NET?

